# service cable after meter



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

If the SE is subject to physical damage then schedule 80 PVC could be used for protection.

If the SE isn't subject to physical damage you could literally wrap the house with it without the need for any piping or other protection method.

Best check with your AHJ. Some areas have ammended rules that require more than what the NEC mandates.

Pete


----------

